# I would like everyone input!!!



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Please I would like everyone's opinion on this. What do yall think about this motor for a Go Kart? with a 48 volt battery pack

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280308089500

I plan on putting one of these on a go kart frame and using the other as a spare. Please again everyone comment please!!

When I asked about permanet magnet motors this is what I ment...


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is more 411:

HP: 6.5 
RPM: 4000
Volts: 48
amps: 115
Efficiency: 88.2
Weight: 69 lbs
Duyt: 15 min
Armature resistance: .011 Ohms
Armature inductance: .011 mH
Stall current : 1063 amps
Stall torque: 1003 in-lbs


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Rated 6.5 hp for 15 minutes. Should give you decent performance. I'd personally try to mount a small blower (car heater fan or the like) to blow cooling air in at the brush end of the motor if that's possible. That way you should be able to increase the duty cycle or the voltage a little.

Please post some photos when you've built it!


----------



## azninferno (Nov 12, 2008)

what kind of vehicle did he have two of these on?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

azninferno said:


> what kind of vehicle did he have two of these on?


 Go kart one seater


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Please I would like everyone's opinion on this. What do yall think about this motor for a Go Kart? with a 48 volt battery pack
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280308089500
> 
> ...


 I think you will have an impressive gokart. I have a 2 hp, 28 volt, 2600rpm motor on my gokart. I'm running it at 48volts, without any heat problems.
I'm using an NPX4834 Alltrax controller. It will do about 35MPH and get up
to that speed fast.
I see it has a 15 minute duty cycle, don't know if that will be a problem or not, depends on your driving habits.
I've attached a picture.
Mike


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Qmavam said:


> I think you will have an impressive gokart. I have a 2 hp, 28 volt, 2600rpm motor on my gokart. I'm running it at 48volts, without any heat problems.
> I'm using an NPX4834 Alltrax controller. It will do about 35MPH and get up
> to that speed fast.
> I see it has a 15 minute duty cycle, don't know if that will be a problem or not, depends on your driving habits.
> ...


Thanks mike!!
What you have looks impressive could you share more details on the performance? Also, do you have a good you tube video of it?


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Thanks mike!!
> What you have looks impressive could you share more details on the performance? Also, do you have a good you tube video of it?


 Hi Georgia Tech,
You gave me the push I needed to get a video on Youtube.
It's my first video, so ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MKjbXltAew
Mike


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Qmavam said:


> Hi Georgia Tech,
> You gave me the push I needed to get a video on Youtube.
> It's my first video, so ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MKjbXltAew
> Mike


 Man that was straight up AWSOME!!! I can't wait until I get mine going. Is that motor Permanet magnet or field wound? Also pretty cool that you could do dognuts with just 250 amps!

Man thanks SOOO much for the video!!


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Man that was straight up AWSOME!!! I can't wait until I get mine going. Is that motor Permanent magnet or field wound? Also pretty cool that you could do donuts with just 250 amps!
> 
> Man thanks SOOO much for the video!!


 Hi Georgia Tech,
I glad you liked it, I'm not sure it really shows how much fun it is
to drive, but maybe!
The motor controller somewhat limits wheel spin and donuts, it has 
a 1-1/2 second ramp up to full power. But that also reduces wear 
and tear on the chain, sprockets axel, etc. I did spin the teeth
off of the first motor sprocket I bought, so I bought a better one the second time. I'm using a 3 to 1 sprocket ratio. If I were to purchase a new controller I would get the AXE series not the NPX series. the AXE is programable, so you can set your own ramp up time and other parameters too. I got this controller from someone on Craigslist, cheap, so I'm happy!
The 2 hp may be a little misleading, that is the rating at 28 volts, however I'm using 48 volts. The math is 48v x 250amps = 12,000 watts, there are about 750 watts to a HP so 12,000 / 750 = 16 hp. Well, I don't really believe I'm getting that much hp. The controller is limiting the voltage at startup, so the voltage on the motor isn't 48 when I'm getting the 250 amps. Also the old batteries I have sag a bit under that load. (That is why the new deep cycle batteries are in the future.) The point is the motor is giving more than just 2 hp. The other advantage the electric motor has over an ICE is the torque is there from low RPMs.
I bought a 48 V battery charge from Kipoint on ebay, best price I could find, working good to this point. Shipped from Taiwan.
Save your pennies because building an electric gokart costs more than
an ICE gokart. Good batteries will cost at least $280, a motor controller
will run $325 to $525 and a motor? I got mine free, it was junk to the the guy that had it. I got my original cart for $100, I didn't know what a good
deal it was untill later.
Keep me posted as to what your doing,
Mike


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

The funny thing is I have a bunch of motors that I have collected over the years. I just bought these permanet magnet motors last week. I was going to put a 9 inch motor on, but It has a pump shaft that needs to be changed out. The Go Kart frame I have had for a while. The big thing is I have to take time to put on battery trays but way to lazy to do it...

What kind of motor do you have is it a magnet motor or field wound??


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

anyone else?
Major, your the expert what do you think???


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Major, your the expert what do you think???


Just build it and see. IMHO, you'd be happier with a wound field motor. But those PMs are pretty hefty. One of those will do O.K. Looked like Qmav's motor is wound field. Took a look at his vid. Looks a lot like the cart I did. He really needs a chain guard. If it breaks, it'll rip a gash in the driver.

Another thing. PMs have a defined no load speed. Series motors do not. I used a series motor, but fashioned an overspeed cut out. If you use a series motor, you better do the same. Those chains do break or come off the sprocket. Especially running a 24 or 36 volt motor at 48, it will self destruct in a second if unloaded.

My friend who helped with our cart did his own with a 28 volt bus blower PM motor at 48 volts. He's disappointed compared to the series motor cart. I think those PMs you showed off eBay are larger. And ever wonder why that guy sold them off? Did you see the set up he had in that car? What was he thinking? I saw that awhile back. Someone referred to it and was going to copy. Bad idea. He even had the motors geared up to the tranny. Wonder if he ever got enough torque to move the car.

At any rate, just build the thing. You can always change it later. Get the welder out. Make a chain guard while you're at it. Make one for Qmav as well.

Regards,

major


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

major said:


> One of those will do O.K. Looked like Qmav's motor is wound field. Took a look at his vid. Looks a lot like the cart I did. He really needs a chain guard. If it breaks, it'll rip a gash in the driver.
> 
> Make a chain guard while you're at it. Make one for Qmav as well.
> 
> ...


 Hi All, 
I think the motor I have is a compound wound motor. I say I think, because the motor plate has two diagrams, also it looks like the motor has been rewound. I have a separate current control for the shunt field (about 1 amp). I don't make adjustments of the shunt current. I did do some tests of the field current and the controller quit working, so I don't mess with the shunt field anymore. 
Here's the motor plate, but the motor might not match it if was rewound.
http://s395.photobucket.com/albums/pp37/Qmavam/?action=view&current=MotorWiringPlate.jpg
Good advice about the chain guard.
The kart I have was built in 1963! 
Here's the battery rack, note: I bolted it on rather then weld on the antique gokart 
http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp37/Qmavam/P1013239.jpg

Mike


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> Just build it and see. IMHO, you'd be happier with a wound field motor. But those PMs are pretty hefty. One of those will do O.K. Looked like Qmav's motor is wound field. Took a look at his vid. Looks a lot like the cart I did. He really needs a chain guard. If it breaks, it'll rip a gash in the driver.
> major


Well this is on of the Stoutest PM motors I have seen. But you may be right I still might not measure up to the average series motor. Now I do have a 9 inch pump motor that I could spend some money on and make it fit on this go kart nicely.....In fact I have an 11 inch GE series motor that I have even considered Putting on this go Kart. It would not cost much at all to do this. My only worry is the extra weight that this 11 inch motor would add. But it ould still be far less trouble to but on than the 9 inch motor. 
Now one of these PM motors will bolt right on nicely in 5 minutes. My concern is what you have expressed it a PM motor and seems people don't use them much.



major said:


> Another thing. PMs have a defined no load speed. Series motors do not. I used a series motor, but fashioned an overspeed cut out. If you use a series motor, you better do the same. Those chains do break or come off the sprocket. Especially running a 24 or 36 volt motor at 48, it will self destruct in a second if unloaded.
> 
> My friend who helped with our cart did his own with a 28 volt bus blower PM motor at 48 volts. He's disappointed compared to the series motor cart. I think those PMs you showed off eBay are larger.
> 
> major


this motor has a weight of 69 lbs from the graph it has a stall torque of 85 foot pounds at 1060 amps...But I can't run this motor near thoes numbers. But one has to wonder If I could get by with using one of these motors due to their SHEER size and bulk for a PM motor. Also the Data sheet say this motor has an 88.2% eff at 6.5 HP as well, for what it worth...


major said:


> And ever wonder why that guy sold them off? Did you see the set up he had in that car? What was he thinking? I saw that awhile back. Someone referred to it and was going to copy. Bad idea. He even had the motors geared up to the tranny. Wonder if he ever got enough torque to move the car.
> 
> major


Man!!! I looked at this settup several sevral times and could not believe it. A year ago I knew he was not going to pull this off. I asked him then if he wanted to sale his motors. I got no response....I looked at his videos, as well. He said he got the thing up to 25 miles and hour and drove them about 2 blocks and gave the project up. Man I don't know where to start on his design! Whole concept is wrong!!



major said:


> At any rate, just build the thing. You can always change it later. Get the welder out. Make a chain guard while you're at it. Make one for Qmav as well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> major


Yeah man I have a nice frame but just need to weld on battery boxes.....

Question about the controller, being a double E your self wouldn't you feel a little shame in buying an off the shelf especially for a Go kart? would you think I need to build that my self? Or, should I go the "whimp route" and just buy on off the shelf, I could save time and money if I bought like an Altrax or curtis or something like that...what would you do??


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Now one of these PM motors will bolt right on nicely in 5 minutes. My concern is what you have expressed it a PM motor and seems people don't use them much.


 I would put that PM motor on the gokart, and test it out. I haven't seen data on the downside of PM motors, if you have some post the URL.



> Man!!! I looked at this setup several several times and could not believe it. A year ago I knew he was not going to pull this off. I asked him then if he wanted to sale his motors. I got no response....I looked at his videos, as well. He said he got the thing up to 25 miles and hour and drove them about 2 blocks and gave the project up. Man I don't know where to start on his design! Whole concept is wrong!!


 I don't think I've seen the design your discussing, do you have a link?




> Yeah man I have a nice frame but just need to weld on battery boxes.....


 I posted a picture of my battery rack, as you see I didn't weld it to the frame I clamped it. 


> Question about the controller, being a double E your self wouldn't you feel a little shame in buying an off the shelf especially for a Go kart? would you think I need to build that my self? Or, should I go the "whimp route" and just buy on off the shelf, I could save time and money if I bought like an Altrax or curtis or something like that...what would you do??


 Where are you going to get the most enjoyment? Taking the next 2 or 3 months building a controller, then tackling the assembly of the kart, then
taking it for a ride.
I have several 600v 300amp IGBTs that I thought about using for a controller, but then found the Alltrax for $100, decision made.
I'd like to see you confirm the idea that PM motors work fine on an EV.
Mike


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Qmavam said:


> I would put that PM motor on the gokart, and test it out. I haven't seen data on the downside of PM motors, if you have some post the URL.


Well it is just said that heat would destroy the magnets. Thats really the big thing, and also the fact that they are usually sort of constructed on the light side. By that I mean small brushes small wires ect...don't have to be done that way but thats usually what you find.


Qmavam said:


> I don't think I've seen the design your discussing, do you have a link?


Mike you have to see this to believe it!! I have to say looking on that EV photo album I have seen worse but not much worse!!
Click on the Photos and look at how he has this set up, then click on his videos, he has two vidoes of the car and the motors running.
http://www.myspace.com/foxmagoo

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=8634336

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...&MyToken=4e3a215b-2e1b-451c-8ebf-c050e76c2f7e


He says He gets it up to 25 miles per hour...



Qmavam said:


> I posted a picture of my battery rack, as you see I didn't weld it to the frame I clamped it.
> Where are you going to get the most enjoyment? Taking the next 2 or 3 months building a controller, then tackling the assembly of the kart, then
> taking it for a ride.
> I have several 600v 300amp IGBTs that I thought about using for a controller, but then found the Alltrax for $100, decision made.
> ...


Yeah I am in this same debate I might be leaning toward plug and play idea right now, not sure though...sort of worried about these motors. Talking with him he says he's getting more brush springs for them and saying the ones he had were deformed, (getting scarry) I am worndering if he did not push too much current through these things in his trial run...

I SURE HOPE HE IS NOT READING THIS THREAD EITHER cause he still has the motors!!!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Or, should I go the "whimp route" and just buy on off the shelf, I could save time and money if I bought like an Altrax or curtis or something like that...what would you do??


Yeah, just wimp out. No shame there. I use Curtis 36/48V, 275A which I got for about half price, new. Does everything I need. Aaron, my friend who did the PM cart made his own mosfet controller. But that is what he likes to do. Me....why bother?

major


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

major said:


> Yeah, just wimp out. No shame there. I use Curtis 36/48V, 275A which I got for about half price, new. Does everything I need. Aaron, my friend who did the PM cart made his own mosfet controller. But that is what he likes to do. Me....why bother?
> 
> major


Hey Major buddy, did you see my man's videos with the two motors driven that tranny with those belts?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Please I would like everyone's opinion on this. What do yall think about this motor for a Go Kart? with a 48 volt battery pack
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280308089500
> 
> ...


I just want to know what happened to the 9" GE forklift motor you were going to use on this go kart?   hehe... 

....u did say "everyone comment".


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> I just want to know what happened to the 9" GE forklift motor you were going to use on this go kart?   hehe...
> 
> ....u did say "everyone comment".


 
Well it sort of a money thing really. I have several motors:

GE aircraft generator (2CM88)
3 HP Leeson 12V 3600 RPM PM
9 inch GE Pump Motor
11 inch GE drive motor.

The 9 inch GE would be good if it had the right type of shaft! I would need to press the inverted shaft out and press in a 1 inch shaft in. It would cost too much.

What I could do is use the GE 11 but am afraid that I will have a weight distribution problem. But if I use that one I have to get the spline shaft turned on a lathe...I might end up using this 11 inch motor if these PM motors don't work....


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> ....u did say "everyone comment".


I want all comments wheather critical or not. If I have a stupid idea I want people to say so! All comments are welcomed negative or positive!!


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Well it sort of a money thing really. I have several motors:
> 
> GE aircraft generator (2CM88)
> 3 HP Leeson 12V 3600 RPM PM
> ...


 I had to go back and review, the motor is for a gokart  ok. 
The big currents are used during acceleration, I did a quick calculation
and it looks like it takes about 2hp to push me, the batteries and the gokart at 35mph. So if your weight is about the same, your 6.5hp motor would be loafing. Now if you gear it for 70mph and are on a racetrack full
out for 10 laps, better do your homework. The kids and I just drive it around the neighborhood till the batteries get low.
That 3 hp 12v motor sounds interesting to me. Run it at 24v and have 4 batteries; 2 paralleled in series with 2 paralleled. Lots of capacity. Use a 300 amp current limited controller. Might be good on a small motorcycle. yehaa!
Mike


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Qmavam said:


> I had to go back and review, the motor is for a gokart  ok.
> The big currents are used during acceleration, I did a quick calculation
> and it looks like it takes about 2hp to push me, the batteries and the gokart at 35mph. So if your weight is about the same, your 6.5hp motor would be loafing. Now if you gear it for 70mph and are on a racetrack full
> out for 10 laps, better do your homework. The kids and I just drive it around the neighborhood till the batteries get low.
> ...


If you want this 12V 3 Hp leeson you can have it cheap!! Its in GREAT shape but the numbers don't work out for it...I mean here is what it is:
Leeson
3 HP Permanet Magnet Motor
3600 RPM
12 volts
205 amps intermediate

I have never put it on anything, I bought it off EBAY but never used it.


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> If you want this 12V 3 Hp leeson you can have it cheap!! Its in GREAT shape but the numbers don't work out for it...I mean here is what it is:
> Leeson
> 3 HP Permanet Magnet Motor
> 3600 RPM
> ...


 Hi Georgia Tech,
Thanks for the offer, I have a couple of other projects I need to do
before another electric vehicle.
Mike


----------

